# Visiting Boston



## TDj (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm in Boston this Friday and am looking for killer food either in Back Bay or easily travelled via T. $50-60ish/head x two people. Any suggestions? No dietary restrictions, but usually head towards sushi or "new American"/French-inspired.

How's Craigie?


----------



## tkern (Jan 12, 2012)

Craigie's good. Often very packed. Check out Toro for offal oriented "tapas" in the south end. Sweet Cheeks for bbq near fenway park. Ten Tables is excellent in jamaica plain. Hungry mother is in cambridge and has great food.

Booze-wise: Bukowski's is in back bay right off boylston. TC's if you like your pubs small, dirty, and cheap. Brendan behan in JP has a great atmosphere and dogs are allowed.


----------



## lumo (Jan 12, 2012)

tkern said:


> Craigie's good. Often very packed. Check out Toro for offal oriented "tapas" in the south end. Sweet Cheeks for bbq near fenway park. Ten Tables is excellent in jamaica plain. Hungry mother is in cambridge and has great food.
> 
> Booze-wise: Bukowski's is in back bay right off boylston. TC's if you like your pubs small, dirty, and cheap. Brendan behan in JP has a great atmosphere and dogs are allowed.



Great suggestions, especially Cragie on Main but that may be more than $50-$60 a head. I haven't been in a while but I've heard good things lately about Hungry Mother. The Brendan Behan and Bukowski's are on my tops list for atmosphere and beer selection, also in Kenmore Square there's The Lower Depths and Deep Ellum in Allston.

If you want to stay in the Back Bay and try something different, check out Tico...Latin inspired small plates, $35 tasting menu, kitchen eating counter, and I'll be running the line tomorrow night. Say hi when you get here, if you do come in, and get some extra forum member hospitality.

Luis


----------



## TDj (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm sold on Tico - place looks good! Thanks for the suggestions guys/gals!!


----------



## tkern (Jan 12, 2012)

Lumo, I left Boston just when Tico was getting started, how is the schlow these days?


----------



## TB_London (Jan 12, 2012)

May be heading to Boston in Feb myself, still working out the schedule at the new job, but fingers crossed as looking at Tico's website is making me hungry


----------



## lumo (Jan 12, 2012)

TDj said:


> I'm sold on Tico - place looks good! Thanks for the suggestions guys/gals!!



Schlow is well, busy. We're opening a new spot next to Sweet Cheeks mid April and hopefully DC next year.


----------



## tkern (Jan 12, 2012)

Thats awesome, congrats. I used to work with Tiffany and Dan at Rocca before I moved to DC.


----------



## TB_London (Jan 17, 2012)

So, flights are booked, going to be in Boston from the 13th to the 17th of Feb with work. Any suggestions on things to see in the evenings or any other places to eat would be great.


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 17, 2012)

I have only been to Boston one time. After several recommended places, I took a ferry to Hull MA and went to Jake's Seafood. It was reasonable, a nice ferry ride, BUT a PITA to get back. The food at Jake's was very good, casual, and reasonably priced. Just make sure to plan on how to get back. 

k.


----------



## Steve (Jan 17, 2012)

You cannot miss this bar called "Drink." (website) It is a cocktail bar through and through. No drink menu per se... You talk to the bartender and explain what types of spirits you like and then they make you a fantastic cocktail. One of the only places where you can get well made drinks like a sazerac or anything else relatively obscure.


----------

